# Turbo for 2001 nissan sentra se?



## jeffsnissan (Apr 27, 2005)

What is a good turbo to get for my 2001 nissan sentra se 2.0?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70277

this is a sticky labelled "TURBO KITS FOR YOUR CAR..." not more than 4 threads above this one......

check it out and read the other stickies too


----------

